# Subclavian Stenosis



## mgord

should this be coded as 433.80 or 440.29? i always thought of the subclavian as extremity but was told subclavian stenosis is imaged with the carotid duplex and should be 433.80????
any thoughts on this?
Thanks!!


----------



## boozaarn

I think that 4471 is the correct code.


----------



## jjhamer1

*Stenosis of subclavian vein*

Subclavian is a vein...not an artery. Refer to anatomy chart of circulatory
system. Subclavian is located in the upper thorax, not in an extremity.
Code: 459.2


----------



## dpumford

There is a subclavian artery and vein. IE: If you are doing perpherial vascular and your catheter ends up in the Lt subclavin artery you code 36215 which is: Selective catheter placement, *arterial system*; each first order thoracic or brachiocephalic branch, within a vascular family. 

 Your documentaion should also lead you to the correct diag but you can use 447.1. There is also a dx 435.2 Subclavian Steal Syndrome, which is an occulsion of the *subclavian artery *per ICD-9.


Hope this helps clarify this some.


----------



## boozaarn

I think that a subclavian vein stenosis is asymptomatic.


----------

